# Norbert Then and Now



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

UPDATED!

Norbert at 10 weeks, the day after he came home...








Norbert Today at 13 weeks old...









I will keep this updated if you guys are interested in watching him grow


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Norbert is less than 4 months old and bigger than a full grown yellow lab?  Yes, please do keep us updated.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> Norbert is less than 4 months old and bigger than a full grown yellow lab?  Yes, please do keep us updated.


LOL pretty darn close huh? Corona the yellow lab in the picture will be 7 years old in October and weighs about 55lbs. Shes about 21-22 inches tall at the withers and Norbert is 18.5 inches right now at the withers


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I was gonna ask if he had some newfie, but I see in your sig that he does. That sure explains the size disparity! He's a cutie though.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

hoooolllyyyy-


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I suddenly feel much better about my odds of Thud not growing up into a giant. He's bigger than Jack, now, @ 3ish months old (I'm going to keep saying that until he loses teeth) but that only puts him in the neighborhood of 30lbs. OTOH, he IS 17/17.5ish inches at the withers. 

Please keep updating. I love watching him grow. He and Thud are like... the power twins of big puppies something.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your two are very nice looking!! I can see how you think Norbert would be a Newf mix (you did say that somewhere right?).


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Please keep updating. I love watching him grow. He and Thud are like... the power twins of big puppies something.



LOL yay for big puppies!!!! Yep I do think he is Newf somewhere??? or just a ginormous lab along with a chessie


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is adorable! I would love to see pics as he grows too!  He is going to be huge!


----------



## MyDogZay (Feb 13, 2013)

So cute!
And when my yellow lab was a puppy she was about the size of the full grown chocolate lab we had at the time. She was like 4 months and he was 8 years. 
Needless to say, she was huge.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

He is very cute  and huge lol


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

his legs look like tree trunks in the first picture. he will be a big boy!


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guy...trying to wait a couple more days before i take anymore pictures of him...Its nice to actually SEE a difference as he grows


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Norbert is about 15 weeks today...been just a little over a month since ive got him! He's fitting in great, no real big issues other then the barking when im gone. Hes been almost 100% potty trained for about 2 weeks now. I still have to watch him if i know he's drank alot of water, but thats about any dog. Still learning recall, havent gotten the hang of "down" yet but we start obedience training in a little over a week...So here he is...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is so handsome! He also seems to have grown.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Norberts 16 week old Picture...


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Norbie getting TALL! 17 weeks


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Norbert 18 weeks..I probably wont update this thread after this picture. doesnt appear to have any followers, thanks for those of you who did comment though.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... Please do update! I love big dogs! I am a big dog person ... but my health won't allow me to have a large large dog now. 

I want to see him grow.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... Please do update! I love big dogs! I am a big dog person ... but my health won't allow me to have a large large dog now.
> 
> I want to see him grow.


This! Please update and keep us updated. Sometimes things don't get replied to a lot, for a variety of reasons (I'm often mobile and that makes relying hard), but that doesn't mean no one cares!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Please keep updating. 
He is just so handsome! How's training going?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Please update!!! There are many followers, even we don't always post. He's adorable.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I absolutely adore very large dogs, they are so cute and your Norbert is no exception. I really want to see how big he's gotten. Sometimes people don't comment but follow a thread  I am one of those


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Please keep updating.
> He is just so handsome! How's training going?


Training is going OK, we are in obedience class but so far have only gone once, next class is this coming wednesday so hopefully we will be able to do alot more.
We did alot of sitting around the first class, got up and did a figure 8 while trying not to knock over the make shift posts.
We've also been going on more walks so he's doing great with that, he doesnt pull or try to trip me like my black lab does (he's a nervous nelly on walks) I think it helps that i leash him to walk into and out of work everyday and usually my hands are full so he's figured out real quick, pulling EQUALS not happy mom 
Our snow is FINALLY melting into warmer days, so we will start doing some hiking training, and my goal is by summer(may/june) we will be able to go onto big hikes with his pack and so on.
Thanks guys...Ill keep updating...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update! 

Hiking is just the best! I live in the woods ... and that is my fav thing come summertime ... next to camping out in a tent with the dog(s).


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Norbert 19 weeks-this was last weeks picture but just got them back from my photographer friend (will try and get his 20 week old ones taken today)


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

AWE!!!! he's the easter bunny  he's getting so big


----------

